# Disney's Pinocchio Signature Collection on Digital HD Jan. 10 and Blu-ray Jan. 31



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Disney’s Timeless Tale Joins the Walt Disney Signature Collection
> 
> Debuting on Digital HD Jan. 10 and Arriving on Blu-ray™ Jan. 31
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

and as a teaser of what's to come, here's a few clips to wet the appetite


----------

